# Better Deal



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking at a '96 JD 7600 with 12000 hours. Went and looked at it and it looks in good shape for the high hours. Also looking at a 2010 Kubota with 2400 hours. Other than a little paint fade, kubota looks good to. JD is 2wd and Kubota is 4wd, neither with loader, both has cab. The tractor will only be running a kuhn gmd700 mower and a vermeer super m. I know I am getting more hp with JD but a lot less hours with Kubota.

So, without color bashing, which is a better deal. The kubota is $1000 more than JD. Both have good dealer support near me. If I got the Kubota, I would look to add a loader if possible.


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry, the kubota is an m9540.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I know this is apples to oranges (somewhat) but the average travel speed of an automobile over the life of the vehicle is 45 mph. So 12,000 hours at that speed would be like buying a used vehicle with 540,000 miles on the odometer!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All depends on the transmission in the Kubota. If it's a dual speed 24 speed then it's a GREAT tractor. I️ had one and never should have gotten rid of it. 24 speed also comes with a Park pawl on the transmission-no emergency brake to wear out. Also comes standard with air ride seat and some other cool features.
They are fairly rare.
I think the next cheaper model is a 12 speed hydraulic shuttle, the cheapest is an 8 speed mechanical shuttle.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Two completely different tractors in size and class.....for what you're using it for, the kubota would probably be the better alternative.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

low hours is way better 12000 is long in the tooth for any tractor I had a MX95 Kubota with fwd ans loader was not nimble but it would do what you are asking


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd want a few more ponies to run a Super M baler.


----------



## armsteadc (Jun 15, 2015)

I would like more ponies. It's a 604sm. The guy I got it from was pulling it with a jd 2950 which on tractor data is the same hp as the kubota. We have relatively flat ground so no hills or anything to deal with. I saw it run and it was eating hay and the tractor didn't know it was back there. Specs say a minimum of 80 hp for the baler but recommend 90.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

armsteadc said:


> I would like more ponies. It's a 604sm. The guy I got it from was pulling it with a jd 2950 which on tractor data is the same hp as the kubota. We have relatively flat ground so no hills or anything to deal with. I saw it run and it was eating hay and the tractor didn't know it was back there. Specs say a minimum of 80 hp for the baler but recommend 90.


Yes hills make a big difference.And speed you are going.And moisture content of hay can make a difference.I have 160 hp on my 605 N and had on SM and M before that and at times I really like the extra HP.

IDK why but on cornstalk special the book says 150 hp min.Only difference is hydraulically driven power feeder


----------

